# Main dish



## HaleyMiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Last year I did sandwiches and a meatloaf zombie recipe that I got from the forum. Both worked out great, but now I don't have a clue what to do this year. I'd love to keep a bit with my vampire/anti-vampire theme, but I am even willing to let that requirement go. I'm not an expert cook or anything, so simpler is better, but I am looking for a good main dish for 20-30 people.

Summary:
Need recipe for main dish
- preferably obvious Halloween feel
- able to scale to 20-30 people
- preferred as something people can eat while moving around and using plastic utensils

Thanks!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Haley,

If ya have a deep fryer or ya can even do them in the oven, a popular item at our get togethers is eggrolls, so easy to make. Crab rangoons go good with them. There is steak bites w/ sauce. We usually have a big crudite platter and decorate it to a halloween theme. Last year the yummy mummy man was a big hit w/ deviled egss and crackers & pepperoni.

My web site below has 5 sections on food and some pictures........maybe ya might find some ideas in there!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Bat wings....definitely batwings 

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#bat

A friend of mine made this one year and the guests went crazy over it:

http://www.txbeef.org/recipe.php3?100222921

I made a filled snake one year...similiar to this one. Turned out pretty cool and tasty!

http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/snake-calzone-recipe.htm

MsM


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

This year's main dish will be Mac & Cheese With Buffalo Chicken 

Or a nice Baked Ziti could be done up to be very ani-vamp. You know, display the dish with those bunches of garlic on a rope... any baked pasta dish would be a good idea for that many people. 

And, I second the bat wings... *cannot *go wrong with those.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I did the snake sandwich as well, people loved it. Last year I had a lab in kitchen with a victim set up across the table. His belly was full of brats and hot dogs kept warm. It was kinda gross but got lots of compliments on it. The pic is the one without any of the food in it as we were setting up.
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/rmateffy/2005_1031Image0048.jpg


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I made Jumbalia for our main dish last year. It was a hit. I served it from a hollowed out pumpkin.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Oct 5, 2007)

Rotting Flesh and Toadstools are always popular with my guests. Simply shredded BBQ beef on hamburger buns. You can make it in advance and keep it warm in a crock pot. I've made it for about 20 and it is especially liked here in Germany, because I use American BBQ sauce that I've brought back with me. Maybe your local grocery deli would have a not-so-expensive catering that could whip up a big batch for you. Be sure to have extra sauce for blood. 
Add rice for a maggot effect. 

Last year I made a CSI Special. Basically long macroni noodles (veins) with tomato sauce (blood) Then I added mini carbonossi sausages, peppers, mushrooms, pearl onions - anything to make it look gross. I added blue food coloring to the water where I boiled the noodles, so they looked pretty icky. Serve with Frankenstein and Anti-Vampire Spread (bread dough shaped into the form of a man, then baked with garlic butter on the side)


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

with the time u all are spending on decking out your parties and costumes, how do u all do these specialized meals?...most impressive

i just go and buy those East Indian veggie Somolsa's from the nearest Indian restaurant (they taste great, hand sized and go for 2 or 3 of them for a dollar!)...plus the chips, pop and candy...


----------

